

How the American Male Spends Money - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/04/how-the-american-man-spends-money/236888/

======
smbwrs
Golf, soda, cigarettes, newspapers, and beer. Seriously? I've never felt so
disconnected from the typical "American Male", nor have I ever been so proud
to feel that disconnected.

Maybe if "soda", "cigarettes", "beer", and "bars" were a bit farther down the
list, "gyms" wouldn't need to be so high?

(Who still reads newspapers?)

~~~
SkyMarshal
You're not alone. I spend exactly zero on all of those as well. Opiates of the
modern American man?

~~~
daemin
For Golf there's large costs involved to get going and then continue, hence
not that many people could be playing it, but still it has a high cost. Off
the top of my head the costs would be something like: course/club membership
fees, round fees, golf equipment (clubs, bag, clothes). So you can easily end
up spending $1000's per year on the activity.

------
rosser
It's interesting that we spend almost as much on sleep aids as we do on energy
drinks. I wonder what the distribution is by age.

~~~
null_ptr
I can't understand why so many people prefer chemical-laced energy drinks to
natural coffee. They're more expensive on average, too.

------
locopati
Is it useful to speak of a person without bracketing the age? I feel pretty
safe in saying that the spending of a 20-something is different from a
30-something is different from a 40-something, etc.

------
SkyMarshal
Disheartening that books are nowhere on that list. I hope The Atlantic does a
similar article for women, would make an interesting comparison.

~~~
notajith
[http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/04/a-day-
in...](http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/04/a-day-in-the-life-
of-the-american-womans-wallet/236987/)

